# Best Method of Gathering Info?



## Miss Metta (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi all

I've been reading threads and there's lots of suggestions for using either a VAR or a GPS but I don't see much about using phone software.

Are there reasons for this? Is VAR or GPS preferred, or it's just coincidence?

thanks

Miss Metta


----------



## faithfulman (Jun 4, 2018)

Phone software requires a significant amount of time with access to the phone to install and test + it is difficult to hide.


----------



## Miss Metta (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks, faithfulman, had the feeling it might be that it is hard to hide. 

Metta

That said, I can get hold of phone easily enough


----------



## CantBelieveThis (Feb 25, 2014)

Get a GPS tracker that plugs into car Obd port, and it can also listen in and record audio to SD card. Thry are on Amazon cheap, pm me if u need help


----------



## Miss Metta (Jan 27, 2013)

Thankyou. I sent you a PM. Did you get it? My panel shows nothing sent but I sent twice so just checking
thanks

Metta


----------



## Pepe1970 (Aug 25, 2017)

Miss Metta said:


> Thankyou. I sent you a PM. Did you get it? My panel shows nothing sent but I sent twice so just checking
> thanks
> 
> Metta


Hi there. Sorry to bother you but do you have PM problems too???
I've been trying to use it several times but I does not work.
It is just with me or that's something spreading around?

Sent from my QMV7A using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Metta (Jan 27, 2013)

Pepe1970 said:


> Hi there. Sorry to bother you but do you have PM problems too???
> I've been trying to use it several times but I does not work.
> It is just with me or that's something spreading around?
> 
> Sent from my QMV7A using Tapatalk


It appears that I am. I sent 2 PMs to the above and they've not gone through.
Nice to know it's not just me.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

IMHO....a PI is preferred, but dam expensive.


I think all the things mentioned (ie. VAR, GPS, and software) are tools to complete a job....some jobs are easy and get done with one tool, some jobs are difficult and need a lot of tools.


I suggest patients and strong will be the #1 tool in your tool box. 2nd thing you need is a plan. A blue print of details that require detailed thought. And finally a rehearsal....a mock up if you will... to see if it will work. A long with a escape plan (the ejections button). "it wasn't me I just got here" kind of thing. 


So do your research to gather fact....then worry about what to do with the facts.


You wouldn't be asking all these questions if you didn't have the smarts....don't let your emotions phuck this all up...Make a plan and work the plan!


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

Best method? Private Investigator. They range from $50-$100/hour but if all you want is confirmation of cheating they'll find that very quickly. They'll tell you with whom, where, and when. If you want to build a file full of evidence then of course that'll be a lot more billable hours for a PI and will get pricey. I don't think most people need that. They just want confirmation that it's happening. They'll get you that in usually 4-8 billable hours. They're very thorough and very quick.


----------

